#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  TomTom maps

## astasinim

Does anyone know of a torrent site i can download a map of Thailand, for my Tom Tom.

And yes i am too tight to buy a legit copy  :Smile:

----------


## Thetyim

Do a forum search for Mapmagic.
There is a torrent listed for a good map.
I can put it back up if you need more seeders

What is tom tom?

----------


## Gerbil

It's a SatNav device.

I've been thinking of getting one, but I've got a GPS and a map in the car already for the odd occasions when I get totally lost and I don't really travel enough to make it worthwhile otherwise.

----------


## astasinim

Cheers 

Do these SatNav Maps all work together? I.e. it doesn`t matter what make of Satnav you have?

----------


## Gerbil

> Cheers 
> 
> Do these SatNav Maps all work together? I.e. it doesn`t matter what make of Satnav you have?


 
No. they're manufacturer (and model) specific.

----------


## astasinim

^
Aaahhh OK cheers.

So im guessing Mapmagic wont work then

----------


## Thetyim

^
MagicMap is just a good map that will run on your PC or Notebook.

Sorry I didn't realise you were asking for a sat nav map

----------


## Mrwizard

They are busy at the moment but no yet available I think probebly 2010 only big cities first. Bangkok is available at other satnav system, but very limited system.

----------


## Butterfly

TomTom is mostly European, so nothing for Thailand yet

----------


## astasinim

They`ve got Singapore, so stupidly i thought there might be a thai map also.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## oldgit

I have a TomTom, things are looking good, found this.

Thailand Map Tomtom Go full version download listing. fullreleases.biz - your #1 source of warez, ddls, cracks, serials, and torrents

----------


## astasinim

Nice one thanks :Thankyou:

----------


## oldgit

Astasinim,
I get a news letter from TomTom to my email address but have deleted it, put in my email address for downloading Thai maps, and get back address not known, have you loaded your Tom Tom  with Thai maps yet? guess I have to sign up again for the Thai maps, will be nice to sit in the computer room and do a few dummy runs around Thailand on the TomTom.

----------


## astasinim

Not yet, but will do later. Got to sign up to full release.

----------


## Morden

> I have a TomTom, things are looking good, found this.
> 
> Thailand Map Tomtom Go full version download listing. fullreleases.biz - your #1 source of warez, ddls, cracks, serials, and torrents


That link is now closed. Does anyone have another for Tomtom Go maps of Thailand, please?

Ta.

----------


## oldgit

I am still looking, was thinking of buying  a 2GB memory card for £19.95 and loading the Thailand map on it, the Tomtom Hong Kong and Singapore map's are about £29.99 each, but it seems they do not do the Thailand map yet, look here:-

TomTom, portable GPS car navigation systems

----------


## Morden

> I am still looking, was thinking of buying  a 2GB memory card for £19.95 and loading the Thailand map on it, the Tomtom Hong Kong and Singapore map's are about £29.99 each, but it seems they do not do the Thailand map yet, look here:-
> 
> TomTom, portable GPS car navigation systems


Thanks Oldgit. The Tomtom website doesn't list a Thailand map but I've heard a few time that one exists. Odd. Perhaps I'll email Tomtom with a question.

----------


## Bettyboo

Old thread, new related question:

Just got a taxi home with the missus; 'Oh what's that', she says.
'A Tomtom', says I 'dodn't know they had 'em in Thailand. Ask the driver where he got it.' 
She asks him, then replies 'His sister sent it from France, but he can't speak English, so he asked if we wanna buy it?' 
Driver hands it to me. I'm comparing our location with the Tomtom; seems to work well - speaking in French....
'How much?' says I.
'How much do you wanna pay?' says the driver.
'I'll check the internet and get back to you.' says I.

I think it's one of these: Tomtom Start Regional Start² Regional Black - Car navigation - TomTom at 5,750 baht.
I and the missus both liked it. So the questions (probably dumb ones; sorry in advance):

1) Is it easy to change the language? As easy as the settings menu or likely to be a download? Or difficult?
2) Anybody use one of these, or a similar one, in Thailand?

I was gonna offer the guy 3 or 4 thousand baht and see what he says. I'd like it cheap, but I don't wanna rape the poor chap.

----------


## Mid

from your link

                             The user interface comes in  the following langauges:


Catalan Afrikaans Czech Danish Dutch Estonian Finnish Flemish French German Hungarian Italian Latvian Lithuanian Norwegian Polish Portuguese Slovakian Spanish Swedish Turkish UK English US English

                             Spoken navigation  instructions come in the following languages:


Australian Afrikaans Brazilian Portuguese Bulgarian Catalan Chinese Cantonese Chinese  Mandarin Croatian Czech Danish Dutch Estonian Finnish Flemish French German Greek Hungarian Italian Japanese Latin  American Spanish Latvian Lithuanian Malaysia nNorwegian Polish Portuguese Romanian Russian Serbian Slovakian Spanish Swedish Thai Turkis hUK English US  English

from my limited experience it's menu driven through the touch screen

----------


## Bettyboo

^ Yeah, looks about right. Thanks Mid. My brother has a Tomtom in the UK, and reckons I can go thru the menu and choose languge 8/8; should be English. Hope so.

All in all, might be a good buy cause I was about to spend 5 - 10k on a Garmin. Maybe this sexy little Tomtom will be equal/better, for a little less money.

----------


## Bettyboo

Found this manual: http://download.tomtom.com/open/manu...uide-en-GB.pdf seems to answer all the questions, & a cheap Tomtom preloaded with the Thai map, has gotta be as good as the Garmin Nuvi. 

Now, to check if the 2010 Honda City has a cig lighter/power source...

----------


## sunsetter

SEA Traveller has a perfectly working satnav, got him to washington square allright
i use a nuvi here in the, ace piece of kit

----------


## Bettyboo

^ Yes, I might end up buying a Nuvi off a specialist shop; setup and support for under 5k, probably better than risking a second hand import that will be close to worthless if any problems occur...

The taxi driver got upset when the missus offered him 3,000 baht... wanted 8k; told him we can get a new one shipped here for 4.5k, or a Garmin Nuvi (very very similar) bought locally with all the benefits for under 5k: seemingly he didn't believe her and the conversation got heated... muppet.

----------


## KiCanCummins

I've had a TomTom one XL.S for over 2 years, Bought in Canada with the Canadian & US of Eh maps, Found my way around there without any difficulty, Went to the UK Bought the UK maps and great for travelling especially when you only have a general paper map of where your going.
Also travelled here in the land of the Kiwi with the maps not a problem, only thing with my model it does not take into account RUSH Hour!! I think the later ones do.

Thai maps so far are NOT available for this model, Thai Maps ARE available for the newer ones, do a careful search on their website and you will see. Note it seems that the maps are model specific, as mentioned here before.

I just bought My Daughter the TOMTOM adapter & maps for her 3G Iphone, she lives and drives in London UK, says its the best thing since sliced bread!!!!!
U get hands free Cell phone, it charges the Iphone and you end up with one unit and adaptor and can use it walking as well, and the Thai maps are available for it too.

Lets see I think I need a new cell phone !!! :mid: 

KCC

----------


## KiCanCummins

Well would you know it.
I sent TomTom a question of when the Thai maps would be available for my model and they have just replied, here is the reply.


_Subject
Map Availibility

Discussion Thread
Response (AU)	22/06/2010 02.59 PM
Dear KCC,

Thank you for contacting TomTom Customer Support
Your reference for your query is xxxxiiiiiixxixixixix 


As Thailand maps have only been released recently it is not yet available across the whole model range, soon however this should be available.


With Best Regards_

_The TomTom Customer Support Team_

So I am waiting to see WHEN they are available.
KCC

----------


## sunsetter

cant believe sea traveller hasnt been here, sure he would give some good info

----------


## SEA Traveler

Well SS, I'm here now and although I can now say enough good things about my Garman Nuvi with Thai maps, there is no substitute for learning how to properly use it.

BettyBoooooooo!  try going to Amazon.com for ordering a Garman Nuvi.  The Thai maps on SD chip/card cost me another $99 or so.  Can't remember what they would cost locally as it was about 3 years ago that I went to the sales agent for Garman locally here in Thai on Satorn Road and they wanted to load the maps into my Garman rather than sell me the SD chip/card.  You can always have it shipped to the house of a friend who is headed this way and ask them to bring it along.  I would not be caught without min here in Thai.

----------


## sunsetter

i can rest easy now mate  :Smile:

----------


## Bluenose

Hi pal 
I must be tight too !!!
Did you find a free map for Thailand
I have to TOM XL
I need the Thai map FREE
can you help

----------


## harrybarracuda

Try Google Maps.

It's free, it has navigation and offline maps.

----------

